# Rapid Fire



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lately, during my weekly range visits, I've been practicing what I call my "draw and triple-tap". Most ranges won't let you do this, but because I go so often and early in the day, usually at opening time, the owner and the workers pretty much let me do as I please (within reason I'm sure). I always request the silhouette targets. My triple tap practice consists of drawing from the holster, then two rapid fire to center mass, then one to the head. Sometimes I do the two to center mass, one to the head, then repeat up to three times. Repeat as necessary, as the saying goes.

I was surprised how effective I've gotten with this procedure. Last Tuesday, I only did one triple tap then brought the target back for examination. My first shot hit dead center in the X ring, the second was about 2 inches high and to the right about the same distance (the heart?), and the third shot hit exactly dead center of the head. I thought to myself, Wow, if I can do that in a situation where I'm highly stressed, I've got it made.

Next week my buddy is going with me. I want him to say GO, then time me with my stop watch for the three shots. I know I've got a ways to go on the speed. I'm more concerned right now with the smoothness of the draw, and the shooting accuracy.

I find this type of shooting more satisfying than just bulls eye shooting. I've also signed up for a moving and shooting class, and a drawing and shooting class that has good reviews for after the holidays.

As a side note, I've noticed that after about four 12 round mags of 40 S&W, my hands and arms don't seem as steady anymore. It's as if I get this huge adrenalin spike or something. It's noticeable because I shoot with laser grips.

*I would like to take a second and wish everyone on this site and their loved ones a very Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year.*


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Topgun, that's known in some circles as the "Mozambique Drill" or the 'Body Armor" drill. The idea is fairly simple, one shoots for the biggest target (the thorax) and - if needed due to body armor or other circumstances - fires a head shot (likely NOT to be armored.) 

You have the correct idea. Smoothness and required precision is more important than raw speed. 

The weakness in your arms may be due to simply using up the sugar levels in your blood. (It's why your legs get weak after running up a couple flights of stairs.) There are a couple ways around it. One is to pace yourself more slowly. Allow more time between drills, for instance. Eating a proper breakfast will assist in maintaining a proper blood sugar level as well. Do NOT eat something with a lot of sugar; that will normally trigger insulin from your body which will drop your blood sugar level even more.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

" My first shot hit dead center in the X ring, the second was about 2 inches high and to the right about the same distance (the heart?), and the third shot hit exactly dead center of the head."

While the 3 shot drill you are doing is the Mozambique drill,that run is called the zipper.When you're in close,shoot center mass and ride the recoil up the body.Normal instinct is to wait for a flash sight picture back at your last shot,don't.That gun is locked up well before the sights return,pull that trigger again.My 9s I just got a small verticle string group but with my 45 it works just like that.When you get good at it up close you can cut that down to a one handed doubletap,one in the chest and the next in the pumpkin.3,maybe 4yds is the furthest I ever shot the zipper though.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Who were you looking at training with (company) topgun47?

Lot of good ones in your area... some are obviously better than others though.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family, too. :smt111 

Just a few random thoughts from a pistolero who's been practicing for many years what you've just started to do: 

1. I know Cooper used to love doing them; but, personally, I haven't found a Mozambique Drill to be either all that fast, all that effective, or all that satisfying. The more I practice combat pistol the less I do it. Instead I prefer to place my slightly raised (un:nested) front sight exactly on the base of the neck and, then, take the first three, 'quick ones'. 

It doesn't matter if the target is armored, or not. The base of the neck, and the head above it are weaknesses in the protective pattern. When you get really good at firing quickly and repetitively you will get better and better at eliminating horizontal dimensions, and accentuating the vertical ones. Instead of your shot-string landing in a, more or less, circular pattern you will find yourself with a tendency to vertically string your shots.

'Why?' I think it's because of two things: First, you begin to concentrate, more and more, intently upon that slightly elevated (un:nested) front sight; and this begins to straighten your sight picture out. Second, because of the acquired proprioceptive muscle-reflex control that this sort of exercise creates, the more you practice the more vertical your shot-string tends to become. 

‘Why’ is it necessary for your front sight to be un:nested, and slightly elevated? Two reasons: The first is speed. When you fire very fast you have neither the time, nor the precision to precisely nest your front sight. (That’s bullseye pistol shooting!) True! We, all, start out that way; but the people who stay there never really learn how to handle a pistol during combat. The second reason is because a slightly elevated front sight works in exactly the same way as an XS, ‘Big Dot’ front sight - It draws your eye! 

2. Good pistol shooting is a, 'naturally self-disintegrating skill'. This means that you've got to practice high speed pistol shooting more than, say, your golf swing. Me? I've found that I do my best combat pistol shooting if I fire a minimum of 200 rounds each week. How long does the skill, 'stay sharp' if you stop practicing frequently? With me I start to slip back towards being, 'average' after about 4 to 6 weeks of inactivity. (No, like a bad habit, I don't think anyone ever really loses it - At least not completely.)

3. In a CQB pistol gunfight, 'the cure' for high stress physical reactions is (a) confidence, and (b) concentration. It isn't often talked about; but, there are only two predominant emotional reactions that the human mind is likely to experience in any sudden life-threatening confrontation: ANGER, OR FEAR; FEAR, OR ANGER. The important thing to realize is that YOU HAVE A CHOICE! Either anger comes first, or fear takes over. What is the usual determinant? CONCENTRATION! The more determined you are to prevail, the more likely you are to succeed in the desire.

Don't worry about high stress; don't allow yourself to become sidetracked by a lack of confidence. I have a friend who was in a CQB pistol gunfight, once. He told me that he saw it coming; and, as he went into it, he became worried that he might, somehow, screw-up. It didn't happen, though. As things turned out his body - his proprioceptive muscle-reflexes - automatically did everything for him! All he had to do is, ‘let his conscious mind go free’, and allow his body to completely take over and do the actual work. He told me that when he, 'just let go' and allowed his body to take over, the other guy didn't even complete his draw before the fight was already finished! 

4. Be careful about emphasizing speed in your draw. I've found it to be far better to be smooth than to be fast. Speed comes, most, from getting a series of moves down pat. It's true that you do need to get your conscious mind out of the physical equation, and learn to trust your conditioned reflexes. Bad things can happen to developing gunmen who very deliberately try to move too quickly. One of the most important things you want to get out of regular practice is acquired muscle-memory; and, happily, you don't need to practice quickly in order to do that. 

(I don't, usually, tell people these things; so, here's your Christmas gift! Enjoy the holidays!)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I also do this but the targets I use are 7" paper plates for the body and index cards for the head. I start with the target edge facing for a short period of time (3 to 4 seconds). Then the target flips to facing presentation for 3 to 5 seconds, depending on the drill, and then flips back to edge. You draw when the target flips to face you and fire your shots.

Was doing this yesterday as a matter of fact. We use distances from 9 to 21 feet and we vary the drills to test us and to add a little complexity. It is fun and useful training.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Who were you looking at training with (company) topgun47?
> 
> Lot of good ones in your area... some are obviously better than others though.


TOP GUN SHOOTING SPORTS 
16725 Racho Blvd. - Taylor, MI

It's a little bit of a drive for me, but I don't know of any ranges in my area that have anything other than shooting lanes and CPL courses. I'm not going just because we share a name either. They have pretty good instructors from what I've been told. The cost is reasonable too.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out Ranger Firearms Instruction (RFI)... a SE MI based company... outdoor, full day classes are usually around $150. All instructors are either active LEO/SRT/SWAT or active/prior military/SF (or both). 2014 schedule is up online.
http://rangerfirearminstruction.com/
A lot of shooting and drills from certified/experienced instructors with more than just theory based instruction.

2014 schedule is up if your interested... just another option for practical training.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

In my tactical shooting classes, we are taught all sorts of multiple taps, from doubles to fives.

The main thing is to train not to freeze after the first shot.

I think tap-tap, breathe, aim, tap is a great procedure, sure.

First two the chest, and the third to the bridge of the nose.

Our classes are LEO-taught and run $200 per day, or $100 per half day.

Everyone needs to train regularly. If you don't train you get rusty. If you get rusty then you die.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

One point that many instructors fail to make. The most important part of your firearms training is to make sure that you make your movements/shooting smooth and do it correctly each and every time.

Smooth and muscle memory will ad speed. Practice does not require super speed. When your life depends on the speed you will not even remember drawing your gun/firing, it will just happen!!

This is just one of many things that I have learned in my years as a LEO firearms instructor.

I think that the most important thing learned was, train well and often.

Stay safe!


----------

